#ubuntu-youth 2012-12-16
<smeag0l> cyal
#ubuntu-youth 2014-12-11
<slayer> shifted to Mint actually
<Mikaela> I didn't like how Mint doesn't officially support upgrading from one release to another and the Debian Edition was always late so better to use real Debian Testing.
<slayer> @mikaela i am just an average user
<meetingology> slayer: Error: "mikaela" is not a valid command.
<Mikaela> I used to be average user, but no idea what I am now :)
<slayer> u are probly in to programing and all those things dont u ?
<Mikaela> I have no programming skills or anything
<slayer> oh alryt how long have been in to linux world
<Mikaela> I first installed Ubuntu 8.04 in 2008
<slayer> i just got it a couple of years before
<Mikaela> :)
<slayer> but then the unity was boreing so i moved to mint
<Mikaela> I didn't like Unity so much either and moved between different desktop environments, but MATE seems to be good for me
<slayer> have u not tried Mint
<Mikaela> I have tried it and Debian edition, but I didn't like Cinnamon so much
<slayer> but why its looks clean and easy to use
<Mikaela> I don't know, but MATE looks both too
<Mikaela> I don't know if you know about it, but it's GNOME 2 fork and looks exactly like old Ubuntus were
<Mikaela> http://mate-desktop.org/gallery/1.8/ & https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<slayer> to try it do i have to re-install the os?
<Mikaela> if you are on 14.10, apt-get install mate-desktop
<slayer> u good with linuc commands?
<slayer> comfortable with terminal?
<Mikaela> yes, but you left and I am at school and have latency when teacher is watching
